# Lasiodora Klugi



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is Quincy, my L.Klugi. He moulted last night and is now around 4.5". I've had him just over a year and he was about an inch when I got him


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

what a schmexy boy! :flrt:


----------



## patsyking (Dec 28, 2007)

Oooooo, he's gorgeous Leanne!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Thought I'd take the opportunity to put a pic up of Indie:


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks all  He's a lovely boy 

Oooooh, she's loooooooooooooovely Pete


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Best Lasi sp there is, lovely examples, both of you


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome looking Ts.

Do they get as big as Lasiodora Parahybana?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Unfamiliar said:


> Awesome looking Ts.
> 
> Do they get as big as Lasiodora Parahybana?


Nope but they do get fairly big as with all Lasiodora sp. Klugi do tend to look like paras when they are younger tho. They do have the Lasiodora trait of growing like weeds also :whistling2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Sorry Selina but L. klugi do get bigger than L. parahybana, as in pure weight of body, its just that the L. parahybana has a longer legspan.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Sorry Selina but L. klugi do get bigger than L. parahybana, as in pure weight of body, its just that the L. parahybana has a longer legspan.


Can u tell mine that please as both my paras are bigger in size than my klugi. Saying that your klugi is one hefty girlie. Therefore i stand corrected. Thanks Pete.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Can u tell mine that please as both my paras are bigger in size than my klugi. Saying that your klugi is one hefty girlie. Therefore i stand corrected. Thanks Pete.


How old are your Paras and how olds your Klugi?

Klugi are heavier than Para from when they hatch out till they die usually, not LS actually body weight.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> How old are your Paras and how olds your Klugi?
> 
> Klugi are heavier than Para from when they hatch out till they die usually, not LS actually body weight.


Ermmmm answer to the 1st is that i honestly duno lol. Maybe iv just got it wrong i wouldnt worry about it really.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh mah gawd, i forget how big they get! Mines only a wee thing at the moment, cant wait for her to turn into a big bastard i can frighten my housemates with:mf_dribbleshe occasionally spreads herself up the side of her tub, lovely,shiny fangs on display :mf_dribble: which is great coz its the first thin you see when you walk into my room haha)


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^classic moose

"nice animal, but will it traumatise someone?:hmm:"


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> ^classic moose
> 
> "nice animal, but will it traumatise someone?:hmm:"


 I love that you know my inner nasty bastard :flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

MissMoose said:


> Oh mah gawd, i forget how big they get! Mines only a wee thing at the moment, cant wait for her to turn into a big bastard i can frighten my housemates with:mf_dribbleshe occasionally spreads herself up the side of her tub, lovely,shiny fangs on display :mf_dribble: which is great coz its the first thin you see when you walk into my room haha)


get one of these Moosey


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Pokies would be wasted on her, she had a stunning one and was terrified of it :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

good for scaring housemates though :2thumb:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> good for scaring housemates though :2thumb:


I'd use a H.Villosella (yes I'm biased) or something along those lines, as they would think it was cute because of it's size then get bitten like crazy.

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Not advising or condoning this just joking about.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

actually I think my whip scorp is the scariest-looking invert I have, even though its completely harmless.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> actually I think my whip scorp is the scariest-looking invert I have, even though its completely harmless.


Annoy it enough and let it have a pop at you, you will soon change your mind :lol2:
Again, not advising or condoning it just joking.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> actually i think my whip scorp is the scariest-looking invert i have, even though its completely harmless.


"argh!!! My eyes!!!"


----------

